# Cleaning Pompano



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

How do you clean your pompano. I have just figured out you can skin them like a cat fish and it works great. Just woundering how everyone else is doing it.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

we fileted the ones we caught this weekend. turns out thats not the most effective way to do it haha


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I just gut them and cook them whole ala the classic pomp recipe:


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/pompano-en-papillote-recipe/index.html


Jim


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

jim t said:


> I just gut them and cook them whole ala the classic pomp recipe:
> 
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/pompano-en-papillote-recipe/index.html
> ...


 This is also the way I have always done it after I butchered a few


----------

